# Property preservation



## 88smileys

Hello,

I am new to this forum and would like to pose a question. I have been working for a neighbor who owns his own property preservation business. I have an opportunity to purchase his existing business, if a small business loan is obtainable, or try and start my own. My primary source of income is teaching high school, however, I was lured into how much money could be made in this line of work. In addition, I would think it could be a great family business that my eldest son and daughter could run for me after they become skilled. I have read some of your threads and it seems as if this is a very stressful endeavor. We spent 15 hours at one house doing trash out and cleaning and I saw what my neighbor was being paid. Moreover, I have seen how much can be brought in for installing water heater straps, CO2 detectors, and fire alarms. I hope that you are open, honest , and I appreciate your candor. As stated, I think if this could work, my son could find his way in life and this could possible be the stepping stone he may need. Not to get to personal, he has hopped from major to major in college and hasn't decided what he wants to be when he "grows" up. Thank you 

88


----------



## Guest

I think your neighbor is handing you a big pile of ****. Don't fall for it. Ask him for his financials from the last 3 years if it is such a huge money maker. 

Side note, you are not saving your son from anything. He needs to find his own way. It's tough, but let him go and find what he needs to learn.


----------



## BPWY

88, Kent had some good advice.


Also ask your neighbor about the charge backs and slow pays out to 60 to 90 and even farther days out.
Before you think hes making a killing ask to see what hes actually made at the end of each year. ESPECIALLY in the last year. 

As for your boy............. whose to say he won't hop out of the family business right when you need him the most?


----------



## Guest

I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## GTX63

There are a fraction of companies making a comfortable profit at this business vs even three years ago. REO/Preservation is not a long term business model. It is now, at best, a side job to supplement your main revenue streams.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> There are a fraction of companies making a comfortable profit at this business vs even three years ago. REO/Preservation is not a long term business model. It is now, at best, a side job to supplement your main revenue streams.


What he said. There's no gold at the end of the rainbow. Can you make a comfortable living? Yes, but if your teaching now you probably make more and work less hours. Why is he getting out?


----------



## 88smileys

*Thank you*

Where to start? I know that it sounds fishy, but my friend is a realtor, just sold his last house (for a huge profit) he then bought a local business. I am in no way thinking about getting out of teaching ever, I just thought maybe if I could do this two days a week and my son did it three days a week, that we could supplement our incomes. I know that my son needs to make his own decisions in life, but we did one house together and he has my same drive in life. In addition, he makes sure that things get done right and doesn't take unnecessary short cuts like I've heard others do. I want to thank everyone for their response. There was some great info, keep it coming if you feel that it is important to know. I am more than happy to just teach and never walk into another disgusting home. I love teaching high school, but the $2k trash outs and the $800 water heater straps, CO2 and fire detector jobs I thought were standard. Thanks 

88


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> Where to start? I know that it sounds fishy, but my friend is a realtor, just sold his last house (for a huge profit) he then bought a local business. I am in no way thinking about getting out of teaching ever, I just thought maybe if I could do this two days a week and my son did it three days a week, that we could supplement our incomes. I know that my son needs to make his own decisions in life, but we did one house together and he has my same drive in life. In addition, he makes sure that things get done right and doesn't take unnecessary short cuts like I've heard others do. I want to thank everyone for their response. There was some great info, keep it coming if you feel that it is important to know. I am more than happy to just teach and never walk into another disgusting home. I love teaching high school, but the $2k trash outs and the $800 water heater straps, CO2 and fire detector jobs I thought were standard. Thanks
> 
> 88


I'll tell you right now that's nowhere near normal pricing. With your neighbor being a realtor ill bet he's falsifying bids to get them prices(seen it before) and once he's gone so are those prices. Not to mention its illegal. What he did in that house would normally be about $500-600 total and that's if your lucky. The Realtors doing this are coming under fire lately. Also thus business is not 5 days a week its 24/7 and if can't do that your out.


----------



## 88smileys

Now these are the things I need to know. I've seen the invoices that say $690-$890 per. I know that a minor trash out, plus yard maintenance, plus CO2, water heater straps, and smokes were the higher money. I do not know if $2k trash outs are real? Ive had to take about a thousand pics while performing the banks work, I've had to go on call backs, which lower your bottom line. I want honesty and it seems like its coming. I've read and heard Nationals can make you/break you/cause you to go insane. He told me that there were months he was carrying $35k-$55k in debt waiting for payments. His wife (co-owner/secretary) would have to be on the phone all day sending in invoices, demanding payment, and getting nit picked about every little thing they did at each house. Keep it coming, I need to know it all. Besides, no one on this planet will give me a S B A loan for cleaning/fixing foreclosed reo properties. 

88


----------



## BPWY

I've done trash outs that were North of 10k.
Are they common? Nope, but can happen.
Even 2k isn't common in my area.


----------



## GTX63

If you have read the threads on this forum for any time at all, you would not be asking us to "keep it coming." It sounds like you are looking for someone to reinforce what you already want to do.
Regarding the sba, what would the loan be for? You cannot buy a Property Preservation business. None of the accounts are ever guranteed. Doesn't matter what part of the country you reside, your only promised the job you have in front of you. You can purchase some trailers, mowing equipment, etc, but you better have a plan and contacts in place for the private sector. Just trying to save you some grief and regrets down the road.


----------



## 88smileys

I'm glad you're honest. We took four trailer loads (five foot by ten foot) trailer out of the yard and house, which was nasty. If you add up disposal costs, plus materials, labor, gas, and lunch, that $2k is more like $1400 profit. Plus it was a 15 hr day, more like 30 man hours if 2 people times 15 hrs.


----------



## 88smileys

Thank you, I was hoping for helpful info to make an educated decision about possibly getting into this business. As far as the keep it coming, I'm new to this and trying to figure it out! I am very cautious and am not looking to give up anything, just looking for advice


----------



## GTX63

5 years ago, 5K, 7K, 10K trashouts were weekly. Not anymore.
Many/most cleanouts are 10 cyds or less.
You may wish to work 2-3 days per week, but you are at their beck and call. The order comes in on Friday at 6 p.m., it is most likely due Sunday or Monday at the latest.
Nationals will require specialized insurance you cannot get locally. Figure 2500 to 3K for a start up policy which will increase alongside your revenues. Working as a sole prop will set you up for financial ruin if you are ever issued a chargeback or sued. Not trying to run you off. There are realities in this business that new guys try to pretend don't apply to them. This ain't Fred and Lamont.


----------



## 88smileys

GTX63 said:


> 5 years ago, 5K, 7K, 10K trashouts were weekly. Not anymore.
> Many/most cleanouts are 10 cyds or less.
> You may wish to work 2-3 days per week, but you are at their beck and call. The order comes in on Friday at 6 p.m., it is most likely due Sunday or Monday at the latest.
> Nationals will require specialized insurance you cannot get locally. Figure 2500 to 3K for a start up policy which will increase alongside your revenues. Working as a sole prop will set you up for financial ruin if you are ever issued a chargeback or sued. Not trying to run you off. There are realities in this business that new guys try to pretend don't apply to them. This ain't Fred and Lamont.


That's the valuable info I need. Thank you

What's a chargeback?


----------



## BPWY

Keep reading existing threads.
There are hours and hours of info.


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> That's the valuable info I need. Thank you
> 
> What's a chargeback?


Hey 88. I don't think anyone wants to discourage you from doing what you think is best for you or your family. But if you were my friend, and you were thinking of doing this, I would suggest you do something else. 

I am not sure where you are located, but that will probably play a part. Think about it this way, you are coming in on the back end of a cycle here. So you already know there is an expiration date on volume. In addition, this is not a buisness you need to "purchase" unless your real estate agent friend is also selling you trucks, computers, a corporation he set up, etc... Finally, you never even consider bbuying a buisness unless you look at 3 years of financials. And I mean LEGIT done by a bookeeper financials so you can see trends. Who are the clients? Where does the money come from? Maybe he really does have special connections? What happens to those? What is his incentive to sell if it is profitable?

etc...

But like everyone else, I think we would try to discourage you from doing this, not knowing much about you. Don't let hope make a decision for you. Let your mind do it.


----------



## 88smileys

*Thank you*

No I was just looking for advice, especially since I understand we are at the end of the massive foreclosure swing. My friend wanted me to buy his LLC along with tools, truck, trailer, and this included his "contacts" in the bank and his "contracts" for 100 homes. I am very skeptical and was wondering if it where allntongood to be true. I realize this is a cutthroat business and do not want to bankrupt my family just to make some quick cash. Thank you for all responses, it does help.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> 88, Kent had some good advice.


Hold on just a second.....I'm making that part of my signature line :laughing:


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> No I was just looking for advice, especially since I understand we are at the end of the massive foreclosure swing. My friend wanted me to buy his LLC along with tools, truck, trailer, and this included his "contacts" in the bank and his "contracts" for 100 homes. I am very skeptical and was wondering if it where allntongood to be true. I realize this is a cutthroat business and do not want to bankrupt my family just to make some quick cash. Thank you for all responses, it does help.


Ok how about this. Ask for the "contracts". When do they expire? Are they actual contracts? None of what you said makes sense from our perspective.

Why not just ask him to let you do it all without up front cost, and he can have 10% of your profit. 

Like I said bud, this would not be the place I steer you at this particular point in time, and as far as being a long or short term solution for your boy let me just be frank. 

It isn't.


----------



## BPWY

Kent Whitten said:


> Hold on just a second.....I'm making that part of my signature line :laughing:







Don't get used to it. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

warranpiece said:


> Ok how about this. Ask for the "contracts". When do they expire? Are they actual contracts? None of what you said makes sense from our perspective.
> 
> Why not just ask him to let you do it all without up front cost, and he can have 10% of your profit.
> 
> Like I said bud, this would not be the place I steer you at this particular point in time, and as far as being a long or short term solution for your boy let me just be frank.
> 
> It isn't.






According to my accountant signed contracts have a value little higher than toilet paper if they don't have a "re-assign" clause in them. Sure 88 might be buying the LLC that signed the contract with xyz servicing company, but unless the contract is re-assignable its highly likely it would be voided by the service company once you send in change of address/owner info.

There is A TON of investigative work that needs to be done here before serious negotiations are possible.


----------



## Guest

The big draw back to his whole thought process is that in this business right now there is no such thing as "quick cash". Quick cash can be had by other things such as cutting your neighbors lawn.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> The big draw back to his whole thought process is that in this business right now there is no such thing as "quick cash". Quick cash can be had by other things such as cutting your neighbors lawn.


Or selling crystal meth to democrats.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Or selling crystal meth to democrats.


I would invest in that. :jester:


----------



## thanohano44

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would invest in that. :jester:


It would be what's best for this country mr buckeye.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> It would be what's best for this country mr buckeye.


Mr. Buckeye. That sounds nice.


----------



## HollandPPC

ohiohomedoctor said:


> mr. Buckeye. That sounds nice.


go blue!!!!


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> go blue!!!!


uke: Michigan is going to be worse this year than last year.


----------



## HollandPPC

ohiohomedoctor said:


> uke: Michigan is going to be worse this year than last year.


We will see.


----------



## 88smileys

My last conversation about doing the 100 contracted homes, his words, not mine, was that I would do it under a percentage basis. I was wondering what percentage would be acceptable? However, 10% sounds fair, especially since I'm doing all the work. I just thought this forum would be helpful, since most of you have been to hell and back in this industry. I think people are assuming I'd give up my $75k teaching career to clean up pig pens for the bank! Hell no! A's for my son, I think every father would want to work with their kids, but maybe I'm wrong. In addition to that, I trust my son and know he does things like I expect. 

As per his financials, if I were to purchase I wouldn't do anything without our family attorney, or his companies tax returns since he formed the LLC! In no way would I jeopardize my family's income, home, or future. I know there are legal ways to protect your personal assets. My friend was a regional vice president for a major financial institution prior to this line of work he's in now. With that being said, he has some connections that call him to do their "personal" jobs, especially since most of his connections are in the banking, real estate, or house market somehow. We are getting ready to do a friends rental remodel $15k job and another rental remodel, all conversations I was present with all concerned parties. I just wanted some advice, so I ran across this app for my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## HollandPPC

ohiohomedoctor said:


> uke: Michigan is going to be worse this year than last year.


Thought you might like this photo.


----------



## 88smileys

By the way, The University of Michigan is far better than O$U. Maize and Blue Nation speaks the truth! Go Blue


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> My last conversation about doing the 100 contracted homes, his words, not mine, was that I would do it under a percentage basis. I was wondering what percentage would be acceptable? However, 10% sounds fair, especially since I'm doing all the work. I just thought this forum would be helpful, since most of you have been to hell and back in this industry. I think people are assuming I'd give up my $75k teaching career to clean up pig pens for the bank! Hell no! A's for my son, I think every father would want to work with their kids, but maybe I'm wrong. In addition to that, I trust my son and know he does things like I expect.
> 
> As per his financials, if I were to purchase I wouldn't do anything without our family attorney, or his companies tax returns since he formed the LLC! In no way would I jeopardize my family's income, home, or future. I know there are legal ways to protect your personal assets. My friend was a regional vice president for a major financial institution prior to this line of work he's in now. With that being said, he has some connections that call him to do their "personal" jobs, especially since most of his connections are in the banking, real estate, or house market somehow. We are getting ready to do a friends rental remodel $15k job and another rental remodel, all conversations I was present with all concerned parties. I just wanted some advice, so I ran across this app for my iPhone and iPad.


Could you please not stray off topic so far..  Go Bucks!


----------



## thanohano44

I've got you all beat. The University of Hawaii will be a force this year....in the mountain west. Lol


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> I've got you all beat. The University of Hawaii will be a force this year....in the mountain west. Lol


The Mountain what??????????? Lol


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to pose a question. I have been working for a neighbor who owns his own property preservation business. I have an opportunity to purchase his existing business, if a small business loan is obtainable, or try and start my own. My primary source of income is teaching high school, however, I was lured into how much money could be made in this line of work. In addition, I would think it could be a great family business that my eldest son and daughter could run for me after they become skilled. I have read some of your threads and it seems as if this is a very stressful endeavor. We spent 15 hours at one house doing trash out and cleaning and I saw what my neighbor was being paid. Moreover, I have seen how much can be brought in for installing water heater straps, CO2 detectors, and fire alarms. I hope that you are open, honest , and I appreciate your candor. As stated, I think if this could work, my son could find his way in life and this could possible be the stepping stone he may need. Not to get to personal, he has hopped from major to major in college and hasn't decided what he wants to be when he "grows" up. Thank you
> 
> 88


Tell your son to be an electrician or plumber.


----------



## 88smileys

monumentinc said:


> Tell your son to be an electrician or plumber.


Oh I was thinking ASE mechanic


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> No I was just looking for advice, especially since I understand we are at the end of the massive foreclosure swing. My friend wanted me to buy his LLC along with tools, truck, trailer, and this included his "contacts" in the bank and his "contracts" for 100 homes. I am very skeptical and was wondering if it where allntongood to be true. I realize this is a cutthroat business and do not want to bankrupt my family just to make some quick cash. Thank you for all responses, it does help.


Starting a property preservation business at this point in time would be like buying an investment property in late 2005. Not a good plan. 
2008 would have been a good time to start, it is too late now. Look for the next trend. 

There is no quick cash, esp if you are not a trades person or experienced in this type of business. This is not an easy business.


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> Oh I was thinking ASE mechanic


That would be good too.


----------



## 88smileys

That is the best/most honesty I've heard! I will take that info to heart. I can always work for my friend for "extra" money! Thank you very much for your honesty


----------



## BPWY

88smileys said:


> That is the best/most honesty I've heard! I will take that info to heart. I can always work for my friend for "extra" money! Thank you very much for your honesty




You'll "make" more money in the long run.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Or selling crystal meth to democrats.


Or anonymous bathroom meet and greets for Republicans.


----------



## thanohano44

warranpiece said:


> Or anonymous bathroom meet and greets for Republicans.


Where's your compassion? LOL.


----------



## thanohano44

warranpiece said:


> Or anonymous bathroom meet and greets for Republicans.


You mean Obama and his boy loving tendencies in Chicago bath houses? Gay republicans are undercover democrats pal.


----------



## Guest

Obama. One big ass mistake America.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> Obama. One big ass mistake America.


The commander and thief attempting to work.


----------



## BPWY

That looks just as lame as his attempts at throwing out the first pitch.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> The commander and thief attempting to work.


Obama is so manly in this picture. LOL


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> Now these are the things I need to know. I've seen the invoices that say $690-$890 per. I know that a minor trash out, plus yard maintenance, plus CO2, water heater straps, and smokes were the higher money. I do not know if $2k trash outs are real? Ive had to take about a thousand pics while performing the banks work, I've had to go on call backs, which lower your bottom line. I want honesty and it seems like its coming. I've read and heard Nationals can make you/break you/cause you to go insane. He told me that there were months he was carrying $35k-$55k in debt waiting for payments. His wife (co-owner/secretary) would have to be on the phone all day sending in invoices, demanding payment, and getting nit picked about every little thing they did at each house. Keep it coming, I need to know it all. Besides, no one on this planet will give me a S B A loan for cleaning/fixing foreclosed reo properties.
> 
> 88


Welcome to the big leagues son. Look, our parents, grandparents, friends, or whoever said it best. If it looks to good to be true.......IT IS. Especially in this crumbling industry. He probably works for some small banks or small outsourcers that let him get bird from local contractors (himself and the one he made up ). Even if he doesn't get caught as the economy comes back his work will get less and less.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> The commander and thief attempting to work.


I'll keep my trap shut lol. We are waaaaaay too ******* up in my parts of Michigan. Really don't wanna get tossed from the boards lol.


----------



## 88smileys

Ya I thought that too! I just saw the work we did and the money he "was" making. We have only did one full trash out in over a month, dried up fast. I appreciate all input. Plus say Ya To Da U.P. eh


----------



## SwiftRes

Was he the listing agent on these same properties you guys were cleaning out?


----------



## 88smileys

No he wasn't, he has at the REO brokers beckoned call for overe a year


----------



## 88smileys

What part of Michigan


----------



## Guest

88smileys said:


> What part of Michigan


Outside of Flint. Let's just say the "cool thing to do" around here is drive your lifted Chevy with straight pipes (out the back is standard protocol) and the rebel flag flapping in the back. Lol.


----------



## 88smileys

Just been contacted by a company out of San Jose Ca to do P&P work in the next county, however his price sheet looks low. Does $45 for water heater strap seem acceptable? I think $75 is more in line. I hope I am not divulging too much info, but I don't want to get low balled either.


----------



## Guest

In a manner of 7 days you went from asking if "buying" a PP biz was a good idea to "getting called from a company" out of CA?

Something smells fishy here


----------



## 88smileys

Since this is like the mafia, why would I lie? I did the cardinal sin, I responded to a craigslist add prior to signing onto this site! I have toted with this idea A's a way to make money! Haven't strayed from that! I thought there was a pot of gold under this P&P rainbow! Now, after a about 2-3 weeks, not absolutely sure, the company has responded with work needing to be done! I posted, without my knowledge of wrongdoing, his price sheet! The Duke removed it since it was propriety. I am not buying my neighbor or anyone else's story any longer, seems like all stories, no money to be had any longer and promises of work down the road ne'er come true. However, the dude emailed me today wanting my phone number so we could talk about jobs/prices in California. I don't lie, but if you don't want to believe me that is fine. I'm not a corporate spy that spends him time listening to guys complain about how much money that did make, can make, or lost due to some nationals. I came to this forum A's a mode of research to make sure I would go broke. A's stated in prior posts, I am a very cautious person who was lured by the amounts of money my neighbor was stating I could make. I have a full time job, great benefits and wanted to do this on my own time, see previous posts! Go Blue, if you are from Michigan, you'll understand


----------



## 88smileys

Spelling errors on my iPhone! Wouldn't go broke!


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> The commander and thief attempting to work.


I'll bet the ground had to fluffed up first for his photo-op. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> The commander and thief attempting to work.


Haha. Fair enough guys. But this is the problem. You guys want a president who can pitch and work. I prefer that he just have a mind for governing. I don't care if he can put hammer to nail. Plus.....basketball is his sport. Baseball isn't. 

It doesn't matter. Might as well get used to him for another 4 years. Mittens is going nowhere.


----------



## thanohano44

warranpiece said:


> Haha. Fair enough guys. But this is the problem. You guys want a president who can pitch and work. I prefer that he just have a mind for governing. I don't care if he can put hammer to nail. Plus.....basketball is his sport. Baseball isn't.
> 
> It doesn't matter. Might as well get used to him for another 4 years. Mittens is going nowhere.


Would you like to put a wager on this one amigo de California?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Would you like to put a wager on this one amigo de California?


Si senor. But I don't feel right taking a strangers money. Truthfully, I don't see either one of those guys being able to do much. Americans are fixated on the presidency, but it takes a whole lot more than that one dude at the top. Obama has gotten an F for gun control, done more for Isreal (according to their defence minister), than any previous president in recent history, strengthened the military, bailed out banks on a GW Bush platform, watered down every actually left proposal that has come his way.....and yet the right still paints him as a guy that wants to take away guns, not support Isreal, is Stalin reincarnate, and has a radical leftist agenda. 

I think sooner or later people will actually figure out reality cannot be adjusted for inflation.

Obama is as much as a tool for big buisness as every other president....but slightly less so that the Mitt. I think Mitt loses by a slim margin, but looses. Come on, Millionaires shouldn't pay 3% more tax? The guy won't release tax records beyond two years (probably because he paid effective 0 tax for some of those), and he is running on an economic reform platform yet he sent all these jobs overseas through Bane capital? Good grief.

Plus not to put to fine a point on it, but I am not so sure about anyone for president who believes in sacred underwear........I'm just saying. Totally welcome to believe that, but I just don't think you should be president. Also that you get to be God at the highest level of heaven. Totally not cool.

(steps off soap box)


----------



## hammerhead

88smileys said:


> Spelling errors on my iPhone! Wouldn't go broke!


only spelling error was the go blue part. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JDRM

HollandPPC said:


> The commander and thief attempting to work.


He didnt dig that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## 88smileys

Maize and Blue Nation! Had an MRI so couldn't banter with y'all


----------



## Guest

warranpiece said:


> Si senor. But I don't feel right taking a strangers money. Truthfully, I don't see either one of those guys being able to do much. Americans are fixated on the presidency, but it takes a whole lot more than that one dude at the top. Obama has gotten an F for gun control, done more for Isreal (according to their defence minister), than any previous president in recent history, strengthened the military, bailed out banks on a GW Bush platform, watered down every actually left proposal that has come his way.....and yet the right still paints him as a guy that wants to take away guns, not support Isreal, is Stalin reincarnate, and has a radical leftist agenda.
> 
> I think sooner or later people will actually figure out reality cannot be adjusted for inflation.
> 
> Obama is as much as a tool for big buisness as every other president....but slightly less so that the Mitt. I think Mitt loses by a slim margin, but looses. Come on, Millionaires shouldn't pay 3% more tax? The guy won't release tax records beyond two years (probably because he paid effective 0 tax for some of those), and he is running on an economic reform platform yet he sent all these jobs overseas through Bane capital? Good grief.
> 
> Plus not to put to fine a point on it, but I am not so sure about anyone for president who believes in sacred underwear........I'm just saying. Totally welcome to believe that, but I just don't think you should be president. Also that you get to be God at the highest level of heaven. Totally not cool.
> 
> (steps off soap box)


Man all I`m going to say is you really like the cool aid, because sure are drinking it up!:laughing:


----------



## Guest

*







*


----------



## Guest

LETS RELEASE THOSE RECORDS???? Lol


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> LETS RELEASE THOSE RECORDS???? Lol


LOL indeed. Should be simple. But that is on the bottom of the list of fifty things wrong with Mittens.

Obama is the lesser of two evils here. In my humble opinion of course.

Now back to preservation.....doesn't it suck?


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> Man all I`m going to say is you really like the cool aid, because sure are drinking it up!:laughing:


Nope don't like Kool Aid my man. Too sweet. But its all good. I don't mind being the only guy ont he left in the contractor forum. I am sure we are all shocked there is even one of me! Haha.


----------



## Guest

warranpiece said:


> Nope don't like Kool Aid my man. Too sweet. But its all good. I don't mind being the only guy ont he left in the contractor forum. I am sure we are all shocked there is even one of me! Haha.


I`ll stick with the stuff on forum! I`m already sick of the race. Not a big fan of mitt, but Obama has another four years our county will be broke!


----------



## 88smileys

The lessor of two evil system sucks! I wish we had someone who really cared and could affect change


----------



## GTX63

Change?
If I ran for President I would have the following platform:
"If elected, my promise to each and everyone of you is to do nothing.
I will pass no new laws.
I will create no new government nor appoint any new positions.

"Elect GTX63 in 2012. Good For Nothing."

Would we all be any worse?


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Change?
> If I ran for President I would have the following platform:
> "If elected, my promise to each and everyone of you is to do nothing.
> I will pass no new laws.
> I will create no new government nor appoint any new positions.
> 
> "Elect GTX63 in 2012. Good For Nothing."
> 
> *Would we all be any worse?*





NOPE :no:


Because of congress and the presidents bad decisions and actions we as a country are better off when they are on vacation.


----------



## GTX63

My vice president would be my dog. If something were to happen to me while in office, I would want the country to be in the best of hands.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> My vice president would be my dog. If something were to happen to me while in office, I would want the country to be in the best of hands.


True that. I love how every year congress gets together and says, "You know what this country needs....another few pages of laws and meaningless votes on established law not likely to be changed. Its what the people demand!"

I am about to go into full blown conspiracy theory mode in order to stay sane when I look at the political climate in my country.


----------



## Guest

Geez, why is everyone "else" so full of it? Your neighbor wants to sell his business. That's a normal thing that happens all the time.

This is a good industry to be in if you have the right clients. Like all businesses, there are good, average and bad ones. 

You need to know who his clients are, how long he has been with them, are there any outstanding issues in the works. Can he transfer his clients to you or do you keep his name on everything but you work it while he remains a minority (1%) owner?

Everything for the right price, is a good deal. Which is the entire issue here.

1) This business turns on a dime. Therefore, paying an upfront sale is not a good idea. He could be a primary vendor for BoA last week, and in 3 months, that is gone. So I would recommend no to a down payment or a small payment that is backed out later.

2) He might not like this but it is safer for you. You pay him 10% of your sales for 2 years.  Your profit is up to you.

I was offered $400k last winter for my business and said no and I'm not full of crap.


----------



## jlgivensandsons

My .02 cents are worth about as much as the paper i wiped my azz with, but buying into a company isn't a bad thing, but then again it isn't a good thing either, unless you know everything about that companies doing. 

I don't know what all this Go Blue, or Go Bucks is all about, cause the SEC is where it's all about....Oh I guess just showing up at the national title counts in Michigan and Ohio...not actually winning it....and by the way it's Chomp Chomp, Go Gators


----------



## 88smileys

Here is what I learned this summer working in the P&P business! If it's too good too be true, then it is! I didn't make 1/4 of the money is was "promised"! In addition, I'm really not into manual labor! I enjoy teaching and there really isn't a pot of gold at the end of this rainbow! I appreciate everybodys advice! I'm done with this work and staying with teaching where the pay is steady and I have great benefits! I'm out


----------



## GTX63

Glad to hear you made it thru. Your the exception. Good Luck.


----------



## 88smileys

I made it without costing my family any money! I used this forum and common sense, not Thomas Paine's edition, to steer clear of anything my neighbor was trying to sell! At the end of the day, I love teaching and coaching, so that was what keeps me away from the bottom feeders


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


88smileys said:


> I made it without costing my family any money! I used this forum and common sense, not Thomas Paine's edition, to steer clear of anything my neighbor was trying to sell! At the end of the day, I love teaching and coaching, so that was what keeps me away from the bottom feeders


good luck


----------



## thanohano44

jlgivensandsons said:


> My .02 cents are worth about as much as the paper i wiped my azz with, but buying into a company isn't a bad thing, but then again it isn't a good thing either, unless you know everything about that companies doing.
> 
> I don't know what all this Go Blue, or Go Bucks is all about, cause the SEC is where it's all about....Oh I guess just showing up at the national title counts in Michigan and Ohio...not actually winning it....and by the way it's Chomp Chomp, Go Gators


Have you seen your gators lately homeboy? These ain't the spurrier years anymore.


----------



## thanohano44

88smileys said:


> I made it without costing my family any money! I used this forum and common sense, not Thomas Paine's edition, to steer clear of anything my neighbor was trying to sell! At the end of the day, I love teaching and coaching, so that was what keeps me away from the bottom feeders


Coaching, that is my passion. I'll be coaching rugby in the spring. I'll make time for football in the spring as well.


----------



## jlgivensandsons

thanohano44 said:


> Have you seen your gators lately homeboy? These ain't the spurrier years anymore.


I watch them every saturday. Obviously they didn't need Spurrier in 06 and 08 to win the BCS championship against Ohio State and Oklahoma. But hey who's counting...lol Chomp Chomp


----------



## thanohano44

jlgivensandsons said:


> I watch them every saturday. Obviously they didn't need Spurrier in 06 and 08 to win the BCS championship against Ohio State and Oklahoma. But hey who's counting...lol Chomp Chomp


My cousin played DT for the Gators in spurriers last year and the year after as a Juco transfer. They've got a great program there.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> My cousin played DT for the Gators in spurriers last year and the year after as a Juco transfer. They've got a great program there.


Or rather they have a wealthy booster system. $$$ money $$$ does help. As an ex D1 athlete i still contest it's complete BS you can't have a job while on scholarship. The programs with the bigger budgets hold all the advantages.


----------



## thanohano44

P3+ said:


> Or rather they have a wealthy booster system. $$$ money $$$ does help. As an ex D1 athlete i still contest it's complete BS you can't have a job while on scholarship. The programs with the bigger budgets hold all the advantages.


P3+,

Same here, I was also a d1 student athlete. I was lucky that the real estate boom was hitting AZ while I was a practice dummy. Did lawn care, tree trimming an concrete work. Made a nice fortune till I got my office job. Lol


----------

